# Freezing a fondant cake



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi there, everyone. I have not been posting as regularly as I should due to a very hectic schedule the last 3-4 weeks(family emergency).

The timing really s*cks, but I leave for a 14-day well-deserved vacation in 3 days. I am so overwhelmed by my job and the pressure of just having to do everything since my assistant's skills are minimal--- the situation is so beyond my control that I really don't care as much anymore. Which is a sign that it's time to move on...

Anyway, the boss promised a wedding cake to one of her friends(freebie), and the date falls while I am away. I told her to buy it out, told her what could go wrong(compromising quality and look) and blah,blah,blah--- but she insists that I make it and freeze it. So now I'm going to do exactly what the boss is telling me to do, and whatever the outcome, it's on her head.
The cake is a stacked creation covered in fondant. I'm planning to wrap it very well in a cardboard box, and then making them bring it up to tempreature in the walkin 2 days before. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

As you said, it's on her head. I think if the humidity is low enough, it could work, but the icing could get gummy anyway. I do hope there are no decorations on the fondant. Have you thought about maybe using a dummy?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

No, not really. Problem is her friend/client wants a real cake. I'm confident enough it will be fine if wrapped properly, but the big problem is freezer space and constant traffic going in and out.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry Dana, I feel for you!

......try not to let the frustration bring you down....(as if that was simple)

Any decorations on the fondant other then simple small white dots (or similar) won't make it thru the defrost. I agree the fondant will get gummy, but the cake should still taste fine. I'd have to admit that more then one time I've been forced into these types of situations (where you know the odds of failure are 80% or higher) but somehow they work out and the product pulls thru, I feel like the town cryer....but it all passes...

Could you get a second assistant or look for one more qualified? 

A vacation always helps! Don't forget theres more then work putting demands upon you. When I quit last year it was during a very stressful time for me personally (mom having transplant, pet dying,husband screaming...), during that time work frustrations got to me the most. I hope you give your-self some time to get thru this emotional time before you make too many life changing decisions.

I always wish you the best of luck,
Wendy


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Wendy,

Thanks for the encouraging words. The cake is very simple fondant look. couple of stripes and some buttercream piping. I will make the best that I can. After that it's out of my hands.
Unfortunately, the rate of work which comes our way varies, so I can only keep i full time assistant(he's been there for years and years, is a good worker but just has no interest or passion to pursue further creative skills. It's just a job and has no artistic eye whatsoever) and a second pair of hands to pack/package stuff. Returning from my dad's funeral, it just sort of put things in perspective. I've been sacrificing my life,health and family time(vacations, time off, etc.) for work. Don't get me wrong, I still have to work, but I would like to in a less stressful environment.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I hear you, boy do I understand. I made that same decision last August when I left the club.


Just to share: I'm very happy I did leave. I found co-workers that are GREAT...all the things that didn't work at the club aren't issues at the place I'm at....so I learned it wasn't just me that was "wrong" in that situation. 
I didn't look for a job for 9 months....I just laid low and enjoyed particpating in life again. Now I've been at a little bakery very close to home for the last 3 months (it's been fun, but I need more). And I'm looking for my next challenge in life. As a matter of fact I just PM.ed Panini for advice...

I'm going to a demo tonight given by Norman Love. The first time I've particapated in anything connected with other professional pastry chefs. I never had the time, and I'm very excited....

A life that's has balance and less stress is soooooo worth pursueing. I haven't found what I want yet, but I feel so much better looking for it and having fun along the way. So will you, big hugs!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

When I left my job last year, I felt the same way that Wendy did, and I also took it easy for 9 months before taking a job in a small local shop. It sounds like we have the same life, W! I am so happy with my situation now, and I don't miss my former life at all. I don't put in a lot of hours at my new job, but it's so enjoyable. All I do is decorate cakes that have been filled abd crumb-coated. It's a great situation. I hope you find your niche, angrychef.

And Wendy, do tell about the demo!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Bummer, I just wrote about the demo twice this morning (I'm all typed out). How about I mention it on a new thread later on and share info?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks, momo and Wendy for the kind words. I'm officially on vacation and I'm off to Barbados for 13 days. Not a thought about work.
P.S. Talk about timing, my direct boss gave his two weeks notice. He beat me to it. Things are definitely going to be interesting when I get back. Or maube I should just work with my bro in Barbados(he's a chef).


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There's an idea!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know what the structure of your company is, but... if I was you (which .....) I would do my best to hang on at work for a while and see if a bigger shake-up is about to happen. (Stranger things have happened) Possibly some changes might wake up the company to reorganize the comand there.... or realize their killing their staff?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Back from Barbados, feeling refreshed and with a clearer mind. The fondant cake was a success and the people raved about it, but I never want to freeze a cake like that again. Barbados was beautiful, I got a wonferful tan, swam in perfect crystalline, azure waters and drank lots of rum punch. I highly recommend it.

I'm ready to send my resumes out and working on that at the moment. I'm just staying on until I find a more challenging position. I've really outgrown my learning capacity.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Welcome back, and keep us updated with your job situation.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dana, you sound refreshed! Glad to hear the cake worked out...I think.....


----------

